# wireless adapter not found



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

for some reason i cannot use wifi on a laptop with windows 7 home premium because the "wireless adapter not found." the adapter is installed and worked fine earlier today. i went to the device manager and i can see my intel centrino advanced N 6200 AGN under network adapters. there is an exclamation point next to Bluetooth Device but that should not interfere with my wifi. I tried to reinstall but still nothing. I tried system re/store but for some reason it failed. in the task bar it says not connected - no connections found. the antenna is on. internet does work through Ethernet connection. what to do.


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

right click in device driver and select *enable *in device manager.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\M>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AC-6F-71-DF-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bc85:b38f:1bec:8b11%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 18, 2010 11:59:54 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 19, 2010 11:59:53 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 246983791
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-BC-6C-31-B8-AC-6F-71-DF-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3F43B8CF-8AFF-4D2C-8CCF-5CE889646F34}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:24f2:2064:e794:6c66(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24f2:2064:e794:6c66%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

This is all the info. Thank You So Much for the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting. The wireless appears in Device Manager, but is MIA in the IPCONFIG.

Try uninstalling the wireless adapter in Device Manager and restarting the machine and let it install the drivers again. Post another IPCONFIG /ALL after you do that.


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

i lost my wifi when i got a blue screen that said irql_not_less_or_equal. i looked online to see what that was and it said in order to fix it press F8 while booting and select the option that says boot with last know good config. or something like that. once i did that my wifi died. ima try what you said in a minute. thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, that's a red flag that you have either driver issues or defective hardware!

First step is to try installing new drivers for that wireless NIC, if that doesn't work and you still see those errors, the NIC may have a hardware issue.


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

I called my Indian buddies at dell and the best answer they could come up with is a factory restore of the OS. they told me a top level tech support agent will call me within 2 hours with a possible solution. I look forward to finding out what there top level tech support people are like. LOL.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mark>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mark-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AC-6F-71-DF-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bc85:b38f:1bec:8b11%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 18, 2010 4:01:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 19, 2010 4:01:25 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 246983791
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-BC-6C-31-B8-AC-6F-71-DF-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3F43B8CF-8AFF-4D2C-8CCF-5CE889646F34}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:20f2:28f6:e794:6c66(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20f2:28f6:e794:6c66%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Mark>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, a total system restore is the typical response of first level tech support when the easy solutions don't work. Of course, they don't have to do all the work to get the computer back to a usable state!


----------

